# Problems with Autodarkening



## Cobra (Jun 10, 2018)

So I purchased a new helmet that has four sensors and is specified to be good to 5 amps DC.
I am still getting flashed when it does not darken at 100 amps DC.
Works fine on AC and works fine on stick.
Is there something I should be checking before I take it back for a refund?
Thanks


----------



## Ray C (Jun 10, 2018)

There are often two setting available.  Delay and Sensitivity.   Delay sets how long it stays dark after the welding stops.   Sensitivity sets how easily it darkens when exposed to light.   Read the manual and find-out which way to adjust the sensitivity to the highest value.

Ray


----------



## Cobra (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks Ray.  I have the delay set a long as it will go and the sensitivity set as high as it will go.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 10, 2018)

Cobra said:


> Thanks Ray.  I have the delay set a long as it will go and the sensitivity set as high as it will go.



Then start looking for the sales receipt...


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 10, 2018)

What brand? Cheapo or good-o?


----------



## Cobra (Jun 10, 2018)

The best that Princess Auto (Canadian HF) offers.  About $250.
So, a little more economical than a Miller at $300 but should have been a good item.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jun 10, 2018)

Are you holding your hands between the welding arc and the sensors? I have seen people at work have this issue.  Most of them have poor eyesight and have the helmet very close to the welding.
We had the Speedglass 9100 that had just 1 or 2 sensors and they were kinda finicky. 
Joe Hynes


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 10, 2018)

Your batteries are almost dead.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 10, 2018)

Cobra said:


> Thanks Ray.  I have the delay set a long as it will go and the sensitivity set as high as it will go.


Should the delay be set long or short?


----------



## Cobra (Jun 10, 2018)

Holescreek said:


> Your batteries are almost dead.


Battery replaced with new.  No help.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 10, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> Should the delay be set long or short?


Delay is set to long so screen stays dark longer after sensors stop seeing light.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 10, 2018)

If you're getting flashed ,that helmet is not going to get any better and since you can not predict when is going to happen, I would say return the helmet and get a better one, PA has a very good return policy .


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 10, 2018)

You didn't say what welder this was happening with. I found that the cheap helmets operate in response to flickering infared light. TIG running on DC can be a very smooth arc - little or no flicker. I had mine go 'clear' several times while TIG welding. I added an incandescent bulb in the welding booth that was turned on by a current sensor I had made to control gas flow. That fixed it. My current helmet uses several different triggers and doesn't have that problem.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 11, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> If you're getting flashed ,that helmet is not going to get any better and since you can not predict when is going to happen, I would say return the helmet and get a better one, PA has a very good return policy .


That's were I am leaning Ken.
PA has always been very good about returns.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 11, 2018)

Hawkeye said:


> You didn't say what welder this was happening with. I found that the cheap helmets operate in response to flickering infared light. TIG running on DC can be a very smooth arc - little or no flicker. I had mine go 'clear' several times while TIG welding. I added an incandescent bulb in the welding booth that was turned on by a current sensor I had made to control gas flow. That fixed it. My current helmet uses several different triggers and doesn't have that problem.



Thanks Mike.  Out of curiosity, what helmet did you eventually go with?


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't know what brand my auto darkening lens is. It's an insert that fits into a regular helmet. I can't find any adjustments on it but I remember when I bought it the guy said it will automatically darken to the correct shade when you start welding. Mostly it's ok I have never had flash from it and it's fine with stick welding and ok with MIG at higher currents but when I turn down the MIG for thin sections it appears to be too dark, and I find it hard to see what I'm doing.


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 11, 2018)

Getting older so I always use some cheater mag lenses in my Lincoln helmet. 2.5
Made a big difference when TIG welding.


----------



## ericc (Jun 11, 2018)

I wouldn't trust those no-name helmets for low amp TIG.  I have a cheapo Harbor Freight auto dark, and it has been flaky.  For low amp TIG, I use the poor man's auto dark: a high intensity light.


----------



## kdecelles (Jun 11, 2018)

I use the low end miller auto darkening helmet after flashing myself silly with a cheap eBay knockoff 

By low end I mean their entry level line. Works great




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coherent (Jun 11, 2018)

I had a pretty nice helmet from lowes hat worked well when mig welding. I bought a new tig welder that  offered very low amperage welding and kept getting flashed. I tried everything without finding a fix... finally broke down and bought a lincoln 3350 and have had no issues whatsoever. No flashing even tig welding at the lowest amperage's. It wasn't very much more than what you stated you paid for the one you bought. I really like the large viewing glass and great color.  Personally I'd return it and buy a Lincoln , Jackson or Miller model that has a reputation as solid performer.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I took it back to Princess Auto today.  I love this place!  No receipt, no packaging, but in as new shape - No problem, not working for you, here's your refund.
Went down the road to Air Liquide and bought a Miller Digital Performance.  
Wonderful!  Amazing how much more fun TIG is when you're not flinching away from expected flashes!
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 11, 2018)

Jim, my number 1 helmet is a Miller Elite. Probably similar circuitry to your new one. It responds to flickering IR, plus a few other factors, so it seems to do a good job.


----------



## coherent (Jun 19, 2018)

Glad you were able to return the old one and get a refund. You're right, a good helmet makes all the difference in the world. When I finally got a decent helmet, I was actually able to produce halfway decent welds. Before then, not so much.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 19, 2018)

Glad you fixed it right.  I got my Jackson hood almost 30 years ago... runs on 2 AAA batteries.  Still reliable, still my favorite!


----------

